

Ask HN: Best places for founders and hackers to meet - veyron

(before railing about redundancy, let me defend myself)
I am aware that this question has been asked many times in the past. I guess it would make the most sense to put this in a wiki of sorts.  As many groups are small, sporadic, and short-lived, many relevant places from a year ago are now defunct, so it makes sense to ask again:<p>1) where are the best places for smart people to find people who can get things done? (places include meet ups and digital forums)<p>2) where are the best places for people who get things done to find smart people?<p>3) where are the best places for people who are smart and get things done to meet kindred spirits?
======
nfriedly
1) as far as physical locations go, libraries are awesome, followed by coffee
shops. I have a tethering plan on my phone though, because a lot of free wi-fi
places have everything but port 80 and 443 blocked, so I can't ssh, VPN, or
anything else useful for working.

2) here no HN ;)

3) here on HN ;)

